# Introduce yourself! And put a pin on our map!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey, just in case you haven't seen it, we've created a map where you can see where we're all from - and you can put a pin in the map for your location.

If you haven't introduced yourself yet, please do so in the Introductions & Welcomes board!

And put a pin on the map to tell us where in the world you are!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  

How, Exactly?



Ann


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm having a senior moment. I can't seem to be able to put the pin on the map. When I click on the map, it takes me to the Introduce Yourself thread.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

It took me a minute, too!! 
Go to:
http://www.frappr.com/kindle


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks! Finally got it to work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Um.  Seriously.  Is there a link on the Kindle boards site to the map?  And once there what are the steps to add a pin.  I'm a bit leery about going to another site unless I'm sure it's safe.

Thanks,

Ann


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I click on the map and get the link to the let's talk kindle board. I click on the 'put a pin on our map' in the sentence and my browser says it can't find the webpage. I click on the http://www.frappr.com/kindle and it can't find the webpage. I click on any part of the map and it brings me to the let's talk kindle board again. I can't get a pin in the map... sailor says embarrassed at her lack of computer savvy.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I just added myself!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

haha you're not the only map-challenged one! I tried to put a pin in Georgia (I'm near Atlanta), and it put a pin in Kansas with the note "Please move this pin where you want it" or something like that.

Poor harvey! You try to add nice features for us, and then we bombard you with technical questions!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Um. Seriously. Is there a link on the Kindle boards site to the map? And once there what are the steps to add a pin. I'm a bit leery about going to another site unless I'm sure it's safe.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ann


Good question. The KindleBoards map is hosted on a mapping site called Frappr. I've used it for a few years and it's a legitimate site.

Here's a direct link to the KindleBoards map on Frappr: http://www.frappr.com/kindle

From there, it will offer to let you put a pin in the map. If it doesn't, you can click on the orange "Join" button to place your pin on the map.

I see a lot of faces appearing on the map - let's see how long it takes for all 50 states to have a pin!!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

It has to be a setting on my computer that won't let me do this because I went to the map site and could put a pin on their start up page, but when I searched for our Kindle page, I couldn't get the page to come up. I also tried to get another few maps in my area to come up and they wouldn't either, so I have some virus/hack blocker on here keeping me from opening up the map into a window and alowing me to place a pin. So, just picture a pin in the Center of California and that is where Sailor calls home.   Thank you Harvey for all the neat ideas you come up with...this site is great just as it is with all the neat features you have for the boards.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Khabita said:


> haha you're not the only map-challenged one! I tried to put a pin in Georgia (I'm near Atlanta), and it put a pin in Kansas with the note "Please move this pin where you want it" or something like that.
> 
> Poor harvey! You try to add nice features for us, and then we bombard you with technical questions!


No problem, that's what I'm here for!! 

If your pin lands on an incorrect location, you can click on the "Move this Pin" link (in the comment bubble beside your pin), and then enter your city and state. Let me know if that works for ya.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sailor said:


> It has to be a setting on my computer that won't let me do this because I went to the map site and could put a pin on their start up page, but when I searched for our Kindle page, I couldn't get the page to come up. I also tried to get another few maps in my area to come up and they wouldn't either, so I have some virus/hack blocker on here keeping me from opening up the map into a window and alowing me to place a pin. So, just picture a pin in the Center of California and that is where Sailor calls home.   Thank you Harvey for all the neat ideas you come up with...this site is great just as it is with all the neat features you have for the boards.


Hmm that's odd. It may be worthwhile trying it again later, or from another PC if that's possible, to see if the symptoms are any different.

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

cool deal harvey. im on the map


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Good question. The KindleBoards map is hosted on a mapping site called Frappr. I've used it for a few years and it's a legitimate site.
> 
> Here's a direct link to the KindleBoards map on Frappr: http://www.frappr.com/kindle
> 
> From there, it will offer to let you put a pin in the map. If it doesn't, you can click on the orange "Join" button to place your pin on the map.


Thanks Harvey. I still think it would be a good idea to have an obvious link to it somewhere. Maybe a sticky in the intros forum or a direct link in the members section.

Ann


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

huh, I only see two pins in California, mine near San Jose and another near Irvine.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I must be technologically challenged also because I can't figure out how to put my pin on the map.  I did join and log in.  What am I doing wrong?

Sharyn


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ When you press 'Join', does a little text bubble appear, pointing to your location and inviting you to place a pin on the map?


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't figure it out either. See Kirstin's pin and move about 45 miles northeast. That's me.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How fun Harvey! I am the only one in AL but see another on the AL/TN line.

Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Woo hoo...I'm on the map!*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had no problem at all... thanks Harvey. I am looking forward to seeing if there are any other Texans!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm there!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I added myself, but I am the only one in my state.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Harvey... I went to the map to see if there were any other Texans and it shows a pin almost under mine that says Null, TX... any idea who or what that is?? I have lived in TX most of my life and never heard of that one.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ Hmm not sure what that is - it looks like a pin that was partially filled out. I'm not sure how to get it deleted. Hopefully we'll have more Texas pins in there soon and it won't be as noticeable!!


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay...finally figured it out!  Thanks!


----------



## amyb (Oct 28, 2008)

I pinned the map!
Thanks!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sharyn said:


> Okay...finally figured it out! Thanks!


Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Iowa now has a pin!  I've had my Kindle for almost two weeks now and couldn't love it more!!  I've come over from the Amazon discussion pages thanks to Leslie's invitation and am so happy to see familiar names.  MaKK (Magik Karpet Kindle) and I look forward to all of the advice and sharing that these pages provide!!  Thanks to all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

My pin is in exactly the same place as Luckyrainbow's.  EXACTLY the same place.


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew! Finally got it to work. Took some convincing, but the map finally let me join.

That's me in Northern Utah.


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

I was able to add myself to the map, so i'm trusting i'll be able to figure out the kindle when it gets here.  I live near Cleveland, OH and plan on reading a lot to stay warm this winter.  I love this site!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome Rose!

Here's hoping you have many cozy winters with your new friend.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I added myself this morning too.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Harvey. That's very cool and interesting to see our "Kindle Nation".


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

roselake said:


> I was able to add myself to the map, so i'm trusting i'll be able to figure out the kindle when it gets here. I live near Cleveland, OH and plan on reading a lot to stay warm this winter. I love this site!


Hi roselake and welcome. This board and our fellow Kindlers helped me to learn about my Kindle before it arrived. I had no trouble getting started (mine arrived on Monday).


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome roselake!  Glad to have another Ohioan here, I'm from Columbus.  
Good luck when you get your kindle, hopefully you won't have any problems.  But if you do, that's what we're all here for!!


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, I after a lot of moving around the country, I finally pinned myself in the right place (ouch!). The picture is of me & my dog when he was brand new!  
Lisa


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

There is one more pin in the map in AR. I got my K a week ago and just joined here. 
Anne


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome Anne. Good to have another Razorback here.


----------



## annelb (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi LuckyRainbow - I was happy to find another Kindler in LR. 
Anne


----------



## Sad Puppy (Nov 4, 2008)

I have tried to go to the link for the map and all I get is link not found  Oh well it would be hard for me to add myself to the map anyway because we don't stay in one place for long. We travel 365 in our Motorhome and travel all over this great country of ours.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

My Woodstock, Ga. self is represented!


Nemo


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Anne, welcome!


----------



## Sad Puppy (Nov 4, 2008)

Findley figured out how get myself on the map just had to use IE instead of Firefox


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I finally figured it out. Holiday, FL is now on the map!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello Sad Puppy and Soapy70! Welcome to the boards.


----------

